# Sewer Hose



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I need 33' of sewer hose length in order to be able to dump at home. I've done it twice by connecting a couple of hoses together, but the DW has a hissy when "just a drop" leaks at the connection and onto our home driveway. Does anyone know where I can get a 35' hose?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Is it possible to just use pvc or does it have to twist around several corners?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Camping World advertises 20' long hoses. Two of those, joined with a connector, should get the job done.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

20 foot is the max I have ever seen in a single length.

Try using different connectors.......there are several different kinds available.

Maybe a Rhino Flex system which has positive click-lock connectors...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You could get one of those pump things. I belive they go 35', uphill in a snowstorm, both ways.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

vdub said:


> Is it possible to just use pvc or does it have to twist around several corners?


Just a simple straight line shot...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, given other parameters like flow, grade, and storage, then that might be something to consider. PVC is dirt cheap and cleans out better than the ribbed stuff. You can probably get a mating connection to fit the screw connection of your regular sewer hose. I don't know your exact situation, but you might even be able to bury the pvc and have a semi-permanent dump. Hope you can come up with something....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the FloJet. as Battalionchief cited, you'll be able to pump up hill. And better yet, it's through a garden hose! I just used mine yesterday, again, after a weekend on the beach at Camp Pendleton. Pumped everything into a clean-out in my front yard - I love it!


----------

